# Lack of energy climbing hills



## Juhso (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,
I've not got Diabetes,as far as I'm aware.
Last week I was climbing a hill in Perthshire when I suddenly ground to a halt with my legs feeling like jelly. I just couldn't go on. It felt like a tap had been turned off. I Turned around and descended. Felt jelly like for rest of the day. The only cause I can think of was a large breakfast I had just before starting the walk.
Should I be concerned or just put it down as a one off?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

Juhso said:


> Hi,
> I've not got Diabetes,as far as I'm aware.
> Last week I was climbing a hill in Perthshire when I suddenly ground to a halt with my legs feeling like jelly. I just couldn't go on. It felt like a tap had been turned off. I Turned around and descended. Felt jelly like for rest of the day. The only cause I can think of was a large breakfast I had just before starting the walk.
> Should I be concerned or just put it down as a one off?
> Thanks for your help



Hi Juhso, you need to be discussing this with your GP as there's lot of medical reasons not necessarily diabeties related that may have caused your symptoms. Is there a reason you suspect Diabetes like a familial link?


----------



## Juhso (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Amigo  for the reply. No history but the fact that it felt like there was nothing going to my muscles. Yes you're quite right,
There could be a number of causes so will see my GP. 
Thanks again


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

Juhso said:


> Thanks Amigo  for the reply. No history but the fact that it felt like there was nothing going to my muscles. Yes you're quite right,
> There could be a number of causes so will see my GP.
> Thanks again



You could be right about attempting climbing after a heavy meal because after a meal, blood is diverted away from the muscles to the gut, where it aids digestion and if you push yourself at that point, the leg muscles might not respond well. However, you need it checking out with your doctor for definite answers. Good luck!


----------



## Juhso (Mar 6, 2017)

Many thanks


----------



## grovesy (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------

